# Digital Calipers Can Be Fixed



## randyjaco (Nov 2, 2016)

I picked up a Starrett 12" digital caliper in a deal. The problem was that the spring shim which controls the ease of movement of the caliper was missing.  Without it the calipers won't function properly. I  tried  Starrett, New England Gauge and others.  No one supports a digital caliper.  Starrett didn't even have a parts diagram for it and their tech guy had no idea of what I needed. 
The caliper listed for @$230 and I wasn't about to toss it . 

I decided to try to make the part.  Since it was a very small and I only had an idea of what the dimensions might be, I decided to disassemble an old Harbor Freight caliper I had.  Well I'll be damned.  The HF shim fit perfectly.  I now have a fully functional Starrett 797 caliper.

Just a reminder if you need parts for your high dollar electronic caliper, spare parts may only be as far as your local Harbor Freight dealer

Randy


----------



## brino (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice fix.
Thanks for sharing it!

-brino


----------



## master of none (Nov 2, 2016)

So now I'm wondering is the high price caliper worth the money if the low priced caliper parts fit the high price ones? I know that there is more to it than just a spring shim but aren't electronic just about the same?I my be totally off base here.     Rick


----------

